# mi scende la catena



## Jack86

Contesto: "ero molto felice di stare con lui, ma dopo che mi ha detto quelle cose mi è proprio scesa la catena",
in italiano significa: "mi è proprio passata la voglia istantaneamente".
Mi piacerebbe avere la traduzione in linguaggio di strada, più è slang meglio è.

Context: "I was very happy about his  company, but after he said to me those things ... [literally is: the chain really descended to me]"
In italiano means: "my desire has gone instantaneously"
I'd like to know the urban translation, the more slang the better.

Thanks!
My first language is italiano,
Jack.


----------



## johngiovanni

Would "I can't take any more" come close?


----------



## puli_dog

Or "he really made me sick", "he thwarted my feelings" ?


----------



## You little ripper!

_It's funny how quickly you can go off people! I used to enjoy his company, but after he said those things ........_


----------



## Pietruzzo

Jack86 said:


> in italiano significa: "mi è proprio passata la voglia istantaneamente".


Siamo sicuri che sia un'espressione usata in tutta Italia? Io non l'ho mai sentita.


----------



## puli_dog

Forse non in tutta Italia, ma tanto per fare un esempio Lucio Dalla l'ha usata nella canzone "_Denis_"


----------



## gnommero

Non l'ho mai sentita nemmeno io. Dopo una breve ricerca su Google, pare un'espressione bolognese. Allude forse alla catena dello sciacquone?


----------



## Pietruzzo

gnommero said:


> Allude forse alla catena dello sciacquone?


 Mi sembra di capire che si tratti della catena della bicicletta.


----------



## Sense-seeker

Forse un po' sessuale, ma come vi pare "I found him a real turn-off"?


----------



## Fooler

In rete ho trovato qualcosa come _I was very happy about his company, but after he said to me those things *he climbed down out of my ass* _

Se può aver senso........


----------



## rrose17

Whoah! A real ick factor there. Never heard that one! It made my eyes bulge out of my head and climb out of their sockets.


----------



## You little ripper!

Fooler said:


> In rete ho trovato qualcosa come _I was very happy about his company, but after he said to me those things *he climbed down out of my ass* _
> 
> Se può aver senso........


Fooler, I googled it and got nothing. It makes absolutely no sense whatsoever!


----------



## puli_dog

Fooler said:


> _*he climbed down out of my ass* _



Well, if the girl speaking is used to this kind of language, maybe it's _him_ the one that should have the "lowered chain", whatever it means


----------



## theartichoke

Sense-seeker said:


> Forse un po' sessuale, ma come vi pare "I found him a real turn-off"?



I like this, though I'd probably change it to "after he said those things to me, I was totally turned off." "Turned off" doesn't have to be sexual: "I was looking forward to my dinner, but after I saw the cockroach on the table, I was totally turned off." In this case, though, I'm guessing something sexual's going on anyway!

Never, ever heard of anyone climbing down out of anyone's posterior.....


----------



## MR1492

Jack86 said:


> Context: "I was very happy about his  company, but after he said to me those things ... [literally is: the chain really descended to me]"



How about:

I was glad to know him but after he said those things to me, I kicked him to the curb!
--------------------------------------------------------------------I dropped him like a hot potato!
--------------------------------------------------------------------I said good riddance to bad rubbish!
--------------------------------------------------------------------I flushed that turd down the toilet!
--------------------------------------------------------------------I told him "Don't let the screendoor hit you in the ass on the way out!"

There are, of course, many more but these might be a good start.

Phil


----------



## lentulax

I was getting along with him very well (we were getting along very well together) until he said those things to me , then the wheels came off.


----------



## Jack86

Pietruzzo said:


> Siamo sicuri che sia un'espressione usata in tutta Italia? Io non l'ho mai sentita.





gnommero said:


> Non l'ho mai sentita nemmeno io. Dopo una breve ricerca su Google, pare un'espressione bolognese. Allude forse alla catena dello sciacquone?





puli_dog said:


> Forse non in tutta Italia, ma tanto per fare un esempio Lucio Dalla l'ha usata nella canzone "_Denis_"


Si effettivamente ho vissuto anche a Bologna, l'ho probabilmente appreso lì. Lucio Dalla also viveva a Bologna.
///


Fooler said:


> In rete ho trovato qualcosa come _I was very happy about his company, but after he said to me those things *he climbed down out of my ass* _


Basandomi sulla traduzione di questo su www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Climb%20out%20of%20my%20ass mi sa che vorresti renderlo come l'italianizzazione di "mi ha cagato il cazzo/ rotto i coglioni" ma per l'uso che ne fanno su urbandictionary sembra più un "lasciami perdere/smettila di darmi fastidio". Io cerco più la traduzione di "mi è passata la voglia", senza interazione verso l'altra persona.
///


MR1492 said:


> How about:
> I was glad to know him but after he said those things to me, I kicked him to the curb!
> --------------------------------------------------------------------I dropped him like a hot potato!
> --------------------------------------------------------------------I said good riddance to bad rubbish!
> --------------------------------------------------------------------I flushed that turd down the toilet!
> --------------------------------------------------------------------I told him "Don't let the screendoor hit you in the ass on the way out!"Phil


good examples, thank you! You imply you're interacting to the person, I want to report my feeling variation without interaction.
///


lentulax said:


> I was getting along with him very well (we were getting along very well together) until he said those things to me , then the wheels came off.


According to www.macmillandictionary.com/dictionary/british/the-wheels-come-off you mean that something STARTED to go wrong, in my case is INSTANTLY. There begins to go wrong and ends.
///
su [Espressioni e termini bolognesi (dizionario)] riporto il significato che condivido:
"SCENDERE LA CATENA: tipica espressione che comunica il disarmo finale nei confronti di qualsivoglia evento al punto da non "volerne più mezza". Le due espressioni si rafforzano spesso in un confronto sintattico che porta il giovane ingegnere alla settima ora di scritto dell'esame di stato ad affermare: "bona lì, riga! mi è scesa la catena: non ne voglio più mezza!"
///


Sense-seeker said:


> Forse un po' sessuale, ma come vi pare "I found him a real turn-off"?





theartichoke said:


> I like this, though I'd probably change it to "after he said those things to me, I was totally turned off." "Turned off" doesn't have to be sexual: "I was looking forward to my dinner, but after I saw the cockroach on the table, I was totally turned off." In this case, though, I'm guessing something sexual's going on anyway!


Si effettivamente anche sessualmente mi è scesa la catena verso di lui. Sebbene io cercassi qualcosa di più slang, a più ampio spettro/less formal, *TURN OFF* seems to be the closest meaning till now.

E parlando di come poi ho usato effettivamente nella vita mia reale la traduzione, effettivamente ho parlato con lui e nello spiegargli la mia situazione in una conversazione chiarificatrice e pacifica, chiedendogli come esprimerlo abbiamo raggiunto *Turn off.*


----------



## You little ripper!

MR1492 said:


> I told him "Don't let the screendoor hit you in the ass on the way out!"


I like that one, Phil.


----------



## MR1492

MR1492 said:


> How about:
> 
> I was glad to know him but after he said those things to me, I kicked him to the curb!
> --------------------------------------------------------------------I dropped him like a hot potato!
> --------------------------------------------------------------------I said good riddance to bad rubbish!
> --------------------------------------------------------------------I flushed that turd down the toilet!
> --------------------------------------------------------------------I told him "Don't let the screendoor hit you in the ass on the way out!"
> 
> There are, of course, many more but these might be a good start.
> 
> Phil





Jack86 said:


> good examples, thank you! You imply you're interacting to the person, I want to report my feeling variation without interaction.
> ///



No, these are phrases one would normally use describing your action (i.e., "...I kicked him to the curb!") to a third party. So, there is no interaction with the person but you are explaining what you did to someone else.

Phil


----------



## Bongone

Why not something as banal as ‘...but after he said those things I simply lost interest’?


----------



## Dearson

Volevo soltanto segnalare che nella mia terra natìa, al sud, si usa un’altra espressione, secondo me più poetica ed efficace:

“Roberta è bellissima, ma poi la senti parlare e ti cascano i  coglioni”


----------



## Holymaloney

Dearson said:


> Volevo soltanto segnalare che nella mia terra natìa, al sud, si usa un’altra espressione, secondo me più poetica ed efficace:
> 
> “Roberta è bellissima, ma poi la senti parlare e ti cascano i  coglioni”


We say that here too Dearson  (Emilia Romagna) and it would actually be my first choice


----------



## Pietruzzo

Forse a questo punto  può essere utile dare un'occhiata a qest'altra discussione: far cadere le palle a terra


----------



## Tellure

Dearson said:


> Volevo soltanto segnalare che nella mia terra natìa, al sud, si usa un’altra espressione, secondo me più poetica ed efficace:
> 
> “Roberta è bellissima, ma poi la senti parlare e ti cascano i  coglioni”


Molto più efficace, non c'è dubbio! 

Dovendo, comunque, esprimere il "disappunto" direttamente alla persona interessata, e volendo usare un po' di tatto, io mi esprimere i in modo diverso.

Neanch'io conoscevo la locuzione "scendere la catena". In situazioni simili, avrei usato l'espressione - probabilmente locale (provincia di BT) - "mi sei scaduto". Ho trovato una vecchia discussione dallo stesso titolo Mi sei scaduto
Un suggerimento di Murphy era "You've lost your charm", ma ci allontaniamo dal significato dell'OP.

Un altro modo per dire la stessa cosa dalle mie parti è "Mi è passata la fantasia", che forse può tradursi con "the bloom is off the rose"?

*bloom is off the rose*
*bloom is off the rose*
Something, someone, or some situation is no longer as exciting, novel, or interesting as it first was, likened to a rose that is no longer in its prime and most appealing condition.
_
Everyone had very high hopes for the newly elected senator, but she accomplished little in her first term, and I'm afraid the bloom is off the rose at this point. 
After four years, it just feels like the bloom is off the rose in this relationship._
bloom is off the rose

Non so se può adattarsi, però, a questo contesto. Lo stile è completamente diverso da "mi scende la catena".


----------



## Dearson

Tellure said:


> Dovendo, comunque, esprimere il "disappunto" direttamente alla persona interessata, e volendo usare un po' di tatto, io mi esprimere i in modo diverso.



Perché sei una ragazza a modo, Tellure  Io uso abbastanza spesso l’espressione più cruda, ma sono d’accordo con te: _scadere _rende bene l’idea in modo educato.

“Roberta è bellissima, ma poi la senti parlare e ti scade all’istante”


----------



## rrose17

Tellure, I think to say "I though Roberta was stunning but then she opened her mouth and the bloom is off the rose." would work but it would sound very wry, a little cute, like the person speaking was making their feelings sound polite but everyone would know they had something rougher in mind.


----------



## You little ripper!

Tellure said:


> Un altro modo per dire la stessa cosa dalle mie parti è "Mi è passata la fantasia", che forse può tradursi con "the bloom is off the rose"?


I've not heard that expression but "the rose has lost its bloom"  sounds better to me.


----------



## Tellure

Dearson said:


> Perché sei una ragazza a modo, Tellure  Io uso abbastanza spesso l’espressione più cruda, ma sono d’accordo con te: _scadere _rende bene l’idea in modo educato.
> 
> “Roberta è bellissima, ma poi la senti parlare e ti scade all’istante”


 Ci provo, non sempre mi riesce, a volte perdo anch'io il controllo! 

Bene, mi fa piacere sapere che "mi è scaduto/a" sia un modo di dire comprensibile anche al di fuori della mia zona. 



rrose17 said:


> Tellure, I think to say "I though Roberta was stunning but then she opened her mouth and the bloom is off the rose." would work but it would sound very wry, a little cute, like the person speaking was making their feelings sound polite but everyone would know they had something rougher in mind.


Non immaginavo, in effetti, che avesse questa sfumatura: starò attenta ad usarla nel contesto giusto. Grazie per il chiarimento, rrose.



You little ripper! said:


> I've not heard that expression but "the rose has lost its bloom"  sounds better to me.



Buono a sapersi! Thanks a lot, Charles!

Deduco, a questo punto, che, oltre a non essere appropriata al contesto dell'OP, non sia nemmeno così comune.


----------



## You little ripper!

Tellure said:


> Deduco, a questo punto, che, oltre a non essere appropriata al contesto dell'OP, non sia nemmeno così comune.


Tellure, I've just noticed that it was the title of one of the episodes of my most favourite comedy of all time, The Golden Girls, so I have read it (on screen), just not heard it. It may be more common in America than it is here.


----------



## Tellure

You little ripper! said:


> Tellure, I've just noticed that it was the title of one of the episodes of my most favourite comedy of all time, The Golden Girls, so I have read it (on screen), just not heard it. It may be more common in America than it is here.


Mi hai incuriosita, se non altro dovrò vedere questo episodio!


----------



## lentulax

'...the scales fell from my eyes.'



Jack86 said:


> According to www.macmillandictionary.com/dictionary/british/the-wheels-come-off you mean that something STARTED to go wrong, in my case is INSTANTLY. There begins to go wrong and ends



A matter of opinion : the wheels falling off, in any kind of wheeled transport, usually signifies a dramatic end to progress.

'...the spell was broken.'


----------

